# LRCC is putting originals in Library not the external drive I have specified



## mikebore (Nov 23, 2018)

Background is that I have 75000/500 of pics GB on my Adobe Cloud. All was good until I tried to change the location of the originals from one external to another bigger one. I moved the originals to the new location then opened LRCC and changed the pref setting to the new location. It went through checking all 75000, but then started analysing them but stuck on 0/75000. Meantime I had formatted the drive with the original originals on. I realise I should have just used the "move to" option after changing the location and left old and new connected while it did it. That is history now but explains why I did what I did next.

The result of the above is that I signed out of LRCC, deleted the originals and the library and signed in again, set the original location to the bigger external, expecting everything  to download fresh. It started downloading, but is putting the originals in the library in ~/Pictures, not the external drive location in the Prefs.

I then signed out again, deleted all, uninstalled LRCC choosing the option to delete preferences setting, reinstalled and started again.

All the pref settings were the same as before I uninstalled, and it is still trying to put the originals in the library instead of the external.

It seems to me there is a corrupted preference file but I cant find it.

Any help very welcome

Thanks


----------



## mikebore (Nov 23, 2018)

I left it downloading overnight hoping it might move them to the specified location when the internal (256GB) drive became full, but it didn't. After 17439 it stopped because no more space.

Next I created a new volume on the external I want the originals on and specified this as the originals location, and LRCC has happily moved the 17439 out of the library on the internal drive  to this new volume and is downloading the remainder.

I had suspected the reason why it kept downloading to the internal library was because it was being prevented from using the specific location. I checked permissions which seemed OK. The only difference is that the new volume is not encrypted, while the previous location was encrypted. However the old external before I started the move was also encrypted, so there is some other factor about the blocked volume.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2018)

Great, thanks for the update Mike.


----------

